# S o a p s



## seven (Dec 30, 2015)

A couple of basic ones:




First time using alkanet root. Scented with lavender eo. Color and scent don't match at all  i am going to leave the mica messy as it is for once.



Plain jane goat milk


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2015)

Love the stamped soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2015)

Those are lovely. Like the stamps too


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 30, 2015)

I like the messy mica! It suits the stamp.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful! And good job with the alkanet. What was your usage rate and method?


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful!! 

Did you find you had bleeding with the alkanet? It always seems to when I use it.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 31, 2015)

Stamps do make your soaps very elegant. Beautiful.


----------



## regansoap (Dec 31, 2015)

The stamping is awesome I can never get it right soaps are lush too.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 1, 2016)

These are gorgeous as always, your photography skills are as good as your soaping


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 1, 2016)

I love them, I think they are perfect. ❤


----------



## newbie (Jan 2, 2016)

Love them! I think you may need to change your soap name to Plain John, though.


----------



## Be Love (Jan 2, 2016)

Love those moustaches!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 3, 2016)

I like basic ones best. People don't post enough of those  The moustaches are my favourite.


----------



## seven (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you all


----------

